# Best bang for buck pellet grill



## reit38 (Jun 3, 2018)

Looking to add a pellet grill to my line up. Not real set on brand. Would like something large enough to do a couple racks of ribs at a time. Would like to have built in meat probe. Trying to keep price range around $500.


----------



## actech (Jun 3, 2018)

I got the pit boss 820fb. Got it at Menards pre spring last year on sale for 299. No meat probe but I have multiple thermometers. Not too bad to clean. Hopper holds well over 8hrs at smoke. So sleeping instead of tending the fire is very easy. lol They are a learning curve but if youve had gas and charcoal youll get it pretty quick.


----------



## SonnyE (Jun 3, 2018)

Don't have a pellet grill, nor any built in probes.
I prefer to have a separate temperature sensor (ThermoPro 08, and an Inkbird controller)
That way if something goes South on me, I can replace the culprit with something better/more currant.
I've read too many accounts of failures and of unused factory probes due to inaccuracies.


----------



## smokin hot ribs (Jun 3, 2018)

actech said:


> I got the pit boss 820fb. Got it at Menards pre spring last year on sale for 299. No meat probe but I have multiple thermometers. Not too bad to clean. Hopper holds well over 8hrs at smoke. So sleeping instead of tending the fire is very easy. lol They are a learning curve but if youve had gas and charcoal youll get it pretty quick.


Hello. I bought a vertical Pit Boss smoker with Five racks sold only at Wal Mart. I gave less than $400.00 iT WILL HOLD 60 POUNDS OF PELLETS. I really like that smoker and it does have two meat probes built in the unit. Great price for the size. I hope this helps. Good smoking!


----------



## reit38 (Jun 4, 2018)

That does look tempting but I looking to add more grilling space for when we have guests. It also want to get rid of my cheap gas smoker. So I thought going to a pellet grill but knock two birds out with one stone


----------



## Thomas Sheppard (Jun 13, 2018)

I was just looking at two myself, the pitboss 440d and the camp chef smoke pro se, after a few polls on facebook smoking groups it seems the pitboss is the better deal at $350


----------



## mike243 (Jun 14, 2018)

Im very happy with my PB Austin LX  bought it at Walmart $500 plus tax


----------



## gottria (Jun 14, 2018)

Check Dick's, got a Camp Chef ZG for $399 with a 20% off coupon. 2 meat probes and should be more than enough room for 2 racks of ribs.


----------



## reit38 (Jun 20, 2018)

Looks like pitboss offers a few 700 series but but different models. What is the difference between them

Walmart offers the 700 classic for around $400


----------



## gifty74 (Jun 21, 2018)

Picked up the Camp Chef ZG last night at Dick's ($399) and am amazed at the build quality. The packaging was like nothing I've seen, so well laid out to prevent damage. All you have to do is put on the very beefy legs (square tubular steel with threaded inserts, not cheap angle iron legs like a lot of 'budget' brands) and the shelves, etc. Ran it at 350F for it's initial burn in and seems like it's going to be a stellar grill. Also, Camp Chef has 3 yr warranty. All 4 Traegers at the costco road show currently in town only have 2 yrs. I looked at all of the traegers on Monday so I had a fresh comparison to the Camp Chef and build quality goes hands down to the Camp Chef. Similar sized Traeger at the road show is going for $699!!


----------



## johnswa (Jul 7, 2018)

Just bought a Big Horn Pellet Grill from Dicks Sporting Goods for under $300 and what an amazing deal!  I'm smoking some filets now and I'm totally impressed so far.  You can't beat this deal.  I know, I've been looking for a while!


----------



## reit38 (Jul 7, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. I actually bought the pit boss 820D today for $432 with tax. Thought that was pretty good deal. Already did the ore burn and cooked brats on it for lunch and now have a small pork butt smokin


----------

